# Can I change jet ink to sublimation dye on my continuous ink supply system???



## JRU (Oct 21, 2008)

Can anybody please inform me if this is possible??? I have a friend that has a Epson 1400 with a continuous ink system that he used for heat transfers, so the ink that it currently has in it is jet ink. I am looking to buy a printer and a continuous ink system but I want it for sublimation dyes.  My question is, can I use that same continuous ink system that was being used for jet ink to change the ink to sublimation dyes? (of course after removing the jet ink) and if so how can I flush out the jet ink. Are the continuous ink systems for jet ink different from continuous ink systems for sublimation dyes? And lastly is it all worth the troubles. He is selling me the Epson 1400 plus the continuous ink system for $100, both items.
J.RU


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

It can be done, but I'm not sure it would be worth the trouble. The printer for $100 is a good deal. Your biggest savings will come from you getting a sublimation ink system by Nov. 28. Sawgrass is running a promo that gives you free inks with a complete bulk ink system for the 1400.

In addition, we and other ArTainium ink dealers are offering special pricing and other free goodies.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

JRU said:


> Can anybody please inform me if this is possible??? I have a friend that has a Epson 1400 with a continuous ink system that he used for heat transfers, so the ink that it currently has in it is jet ink. I am looking to buy a printer and a continuous ink system but I want it for sublimation dyes.  My question is, can I use that same continuous ink system that was being used for jet ink to change the ink to sublimation dyes? (of course after removing the jet ink) and if so how can I flush out the jet ink. Are the continuous ink systems for jet ink different from continuous ink systems for sublimation dyes? And lastly is it all worth the troubles. He is selling me the Epson 1400 plus the continuous ink system for $100, both items.
> J.RU


Ink promotion also applies to Sawgrass Sublijet Inks as well.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

I would recommend buying the one of Sawgrass's bulk ink system. You want to have a system that is under warranty should a problem arise regarding the ink system. Also, you are in a way tying your vendor's hands and limit their ability to trouble shoot an issues....because you are using a bulk ink system that they have little or no knowledge about. We do make every attempt to help our clients.... even if they are using someone else products.


----------



## jah9484 (Jan 15, 2008)

BigBear said:


> It can be done, but I'm not sure it would be worth the trouble. The printer for $100 is a good deal. Your biggest savings will come from you getting a sublimation ink system by Nov. 28. Sawgrass is running a promo that gives you free inks with a complete bulk ink system for the 1400.
> 
> In addition, we and other ArTainium ink dealers are offering special pricing and other free goodies.


Well my question is if you have a epson 1400 it should be used for either ink jet or sublimation but never both correct?

I mean I have some projects that require ink jet ink, and some projects that use sublimation inks. So I would need two seprarate printers inorder to use both?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

correct...if you do dye sub and regular inkjet, you will need two printers/ink systems..it is not feasible to use one printer for both...technically I suppose it is possible but you have to purge the system of one ink before using the other...big time waste of costly ink in the case of dye sub..


----------

